# Tracing table?



## JGUIS (Jun 2, 2006)

Would it work?  It's a white transparent top underlit with a flourescent bulb.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 3, 2006)

I thought about an X-ray viewing box once but never tried one to see if it worked.


----------



## stinger haut (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi,
 I was selling at a large bottle show in the midwest and the seller next to me had his bottles displayed in a light case exactly what your asking about.
 They had 4 of them. They were about 2ft x 4ft and had wood for the frames with white plexiglass on the tops. Inside were two single flourscent daylight tubes. They had hinges on one side and opened up like a side mounted window. The bottles were set on top of the plexiglass for display.
 Needless to say they were extremely impressive and displayed the bottles beautifully. The seller had all high end bottles and he did very well when it came to selling them.
 I have also seen the same set up, but instead of using plexiglass, plastic egg crate was used. It was pretty good as far as displaying the bottles, but it was nothing compared to the above display case.
 Stinger Haut


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 21, 2006)

I have one of these I bought at a yardsale for something like 10 bucks.  Makes a great display and cool thing to set your latest finds on to admire them and great for some types of pics.  Konica Minolta and others sell lite boxes equiped with four or so different types of lamps that make items appear differently (color, etc.) because of the lamp type.  Trying to talk work into getting one of those and they are not too expensive either.


----------

